# Milling vise stop



## Janger (Dec 30, 2017)

I’ve been working on a mill vise stop. After looking at various types online I decided to make a fairly simple one. There are a number of firsts here for me. The Cnc control on my mill made the drilling for the shaft and the holes for knob really simple and accurate. Other than one gcode fumble the holes lined up really well. I also found the machine located the very top of the round stock easily. I tested with pressing down on a ruler lying on the stock with the drill bit and it was level with no fiddling. 

 I also used @PeterT spreadsheet to calculate nominal diameter shaft diameter to nicely knurl the knob. Thanks Peter! That’s my first knurl and I used the busy bee scissor type tool. Turned out pretty good I thought. A good little project lots of fun.


----------



## Bofobo (Dec 30, 2017)

An interesting design, i see total function that is not limited to the size of the vise. excellent


----------



## PeterT (Dec 30, 2017)

Works for me. The main feature I look for is that you can maneuver the stop rod into any desirable position in/out, up/down with least effort & reliable clamping. Maybe that's what the slots are for in the plate? Some of the ones with slider clamps & pivots look nice but more complex to make.

I also made myself a skinny-ass end from 0.125" drill rod locktited into the main rod for thinner stock than the main rod diameter. I countersunk the end & locktited a bearing ball on. Its little more forgiving to any setup deviations of the rod angle & the ball is a nice & hard. I also want to make a clamp-on-the jaw type vise stop for shorter parts, but the back side of my jaws are angled vs. rectangular like most other mill vises, so it doesn't lend itself to that as well.


----------



## PeterT (Dec 30, 2017)

This style. Very useful me thinks.


----------



## Bofobo (Dec 30, 2017)

In the machines i used prior was a slot milled across the set jaw with a simple wedge (like old bike gooseneck) that used a tiny screw to lock in place ... this little guy right here


----------

